# Palomino vs Chestnut?



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Palomino  A copy of creme over red makes that, and he looks it as well next to his yellow mama.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

As I said from the beginning, palomino. Fun to have a poll!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Yogiwick said:


> As I said from the beginning, palomino. Fun to have a poll!


I definitely should have listened then haha! He really is getting his white mane in though! I saw another filly born EXACTLY his color and started looking like a chestnut but she ended up a really dark palomino like Legs' mom Day Star. I'm so excited especially since Legs is so big boned he's gonna look GREAT full grown.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Lol. I see the name has stuck! Interesting he seems to be progressing the palomino route so quickly!


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

Yep, I say palomino too =)


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Palomino


----------



## TheRedneckEquestrian (Jun 27, 2016)

By himself he looks chestnut, but by Day Star he looks 100% palomino.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

A thought OP, if his mane/tail were white would you say flaxen chestnut or palomino?


----------

